# Lever ............



## rd_ab_penman (Jul 23, 2020)

Action using Prairie Rattlesnake skins cast in PR.

Les


----------



## alanemorrison (Jul 23, 2020)

Excellent, Les.


----------



## Jim15 (Jul 23, 2020)

Those look great.


----------



## alanemorrison (Jul 24, 2020)

Thanks for showing the finished pens, Les.
I admired the blanks and it's good to see the pens. Nice kits by the way.
Alan


----------

